# What did you do on .....................



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi

I know this has been asked before however i have some questiosn to ask!

On your court day for adoption order i need to know the following!

*who did you have their (friends/family) or was it just you and your little one (and sw/judge)
*what did you do to celebrate?
*did you buy your little one/s anything special to make the day?

Thanks

MEz
xxxx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Oh, interesting post, will be looking out for replies 

Do you have a court date now

I can tell you what we are planning:

The court we are going to doesn't allow family to come along so it will be us and both SWs.
We are going for coffee and cake with SWs after court and then spending the rest of the day as just the 3 of us, intention being taking ds to see Santa (not sure I'll be able to wait that long though!)
Couple of days after court we are having a big party for family and friends with a children's entertainer, face painting and other bits going on.

Have been thinking about buying something special but not really made up my mind what yet....

Love
OT x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

we didn't invite eny friends or family to court (not sure if they'd be allowed anyway) afterwards our sw had to get straight back as she was very busy but our ds sw did came for a coffee. then we went shopping to buy our ds a few pressies, 

we bought a singing tamba (off tikabilla for those of you who don't know) for him to have and play with and we bought a silver birth/adoption certificate holder and a silver money box for him to keep as a reminder of the day

sadly we didn't have a celebration party or anything as too many family members don't get along and it would of just ended up too stressfull   

pam xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

saphy75 said:


> sadly we didn't have a celebration party or anything as too many family members don't get along and it would of just ended up too stressfull
> 
> pam xx


I am thinking along the same lines as you did and alot of our family members havent met (my sister hasnt met any of DH family) and to be honest i think i would end up so stressed if we did all get together! however they did all behave on DS birthday party! well that was just DH side of the family! my family is another matter!

Thanks for the feedback

xxx


----------



## dawny36 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi MJ,

It was just me, dh, son and dd at ours didnt do anything with s/w's afterwards as both had to go back to work, we were over an hour from home as well, went out for tea with my mum and brother and had a quiet celebration,no big party a lot of our family and friends celebrated with us when she was first placed and couldnt grasp the concept of the importance of the adoption order.

We bought our daughter a snowflake ball, a glass plaque with a special message on it, our son bought her a teddy with a jumper which had the date of her adoption day on.

We got her a lovely card from moonpig.com which we could word ourselves which will go in her memory box.

Have you got a date then?

Dawny
xx


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

We weren't allowed family and friends in court as it was a sherriff court and weren't allowed to take photos inside so not quite the same experience as other here have had. Also we didn't have sw there - just our legal representative who we only met on the day. So we took a couple of photos outside for the life story book and after court we went to the nearby museum for a coffee and cake and treated DD to a new toy (she chose a horse hand puppet).  DH and I also bought her a sliver bangle for when she is an adult as a 'keepsake' from the day.

We had a morning slot at court so we came home for lunch and then headed to the local icecream parlour early afternoon for sundaes with both sets of proud grandparents.  it was great - the morning just the three of us and then a wee party in the afternoon.

We celebrated with wider family at her christening a month later.

Magenta x


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi 

For both Pooh bear and Pinky we went to court just the 3 and then 4 of us along with the SW. We then had a family lunch at a lovely hotel with all our family grandaprents etc. Both times we got them a teddy from the build a bear workshop with me and DH talking. It says There name then mummy and daddy love you very much, you are our special little Boy/Girl. 

PBMx


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

The system here in Scotland is different so ours was a surprise and Mr Bop was supposed to go back to work.  

In the end we came home, told the kids together, Mr Bop then went back to work and I had a huge row with my dad (who'd been babysitting).  

About six weeks later we had a celebration party, with a church service and a party for all our family and church family and things are getting easier again with my dad

As for gifts  - they got a celebration certificate each from the sheriff, we wrote them a card each and bought a bear from the Bear Factory (which for some reason was very important to them).  

Hope you enjoy your day and celebrations, whatever you decide to do.  

Bop


----------

